# J.R. Smith



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Anyone else around here still like him? Hornets just signed Peja for 5 years. Desmond Mason, Peja, hell Kirk Snyder even got more minutes than him last year. I don't see any reason why they wouldn't be willing to trade him. What do you guys think? Any interest in him? If so, who would you want to part with?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Anyone else around here still like him? Hornets just signed Peja for 5 years. Desmond Mason, Peja, hell Kirk Snyder even got more minutes than him last year. I don't see any reason why they wouldn't be willing to trade him. What do you guys think? Any interest in him? If so, who would you want to part with?


I would vote yes for J.R. Smith to play for the Nuggets. He's a very talented player, seems a bit raw still, but I could see him becoming a very solid role player.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

On paper he would be a great addition, but would the the egomaniac (aka Karl) play him?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Short answer, no. Didn't think of that, and you're 100% correct cpaw.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Offer up a 2nd Round pick for him...and Elson in a sign and trade! LOL!


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

THe Nuggets are meant to be close to signing JR Smith. 

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41546/20060717/nuggets_close_to_acquiring_jr_smith/


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> THe Nuggets are meant to be close to signing JR Smith.
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41546/20060717/nuggets_close_to_acquiring_jr_smith/


Yes! I really hope this goes through. However I'm a bit bummed that Elson may be gone. The guy will only continue to improve, and become a solid role player.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Chicago papers are indicating 2 2nd rounders + Howard Eisley's unguaranteed contract, which would then be waived.
Ah well, at least Denver isnt giving anything up.
Bad deal for Chicago though, they should be able to get (even if they have to give up more too..)


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

On paper, this is a great trade for Denver. I still remain unsure about Karl's willingness to play the kid and give him room to make mistakes.

I suggest JR should walk into his first meeting with Karl wearing all Carolina blue


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm confused and clearly out of touch. Didn't the Bulls want this kid when they traded for him?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

jericho said:


> I'm confused and clearly out of touch. Didn't the Bulls want this kid when they traded for him?


I don't believe they really wanted him. They wanted PJ and the Hornets wanted to get rid of Smith.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Finally NUGGETS bringing in an Athlete!!!!!

I really hope this gets finalized.

Since he just got traded to Chicago do they have to wait to trade him again or is that just Free Agent signings (ie Earl Watson) that have that waiting period??


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Timmons said:


> Finally NUGGETS bringing in an Athlete!!!!!


A shooter. There are plenty of athletes on the Nuggets as it is.



> I really hope this gets finalized.
> 
> Since he just got traded to Chicago do they have to wait to trade him again or is that just Free Agent signings (ie Earl Watson) that have that waiting period??


For traded players, they have to wait 60 days to be traded as part of a package, but they can be traded by themselves right away.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> A shooter. There are plenty of athletes on the Nuggets as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> For traded players, they have to wait 60 days to be traded as part of a package, but they can be traded by themselves right away.


Nice to know! 

Yeah JR can shoot, but Denver doesn't really have Super-Athletic guards. 

Buck - not really. Now he's gonzo.
DJ - too skinny.
HOdge - splinters in butt.
Boykins - too short.
Miller - good athlete.

But JR is a former Dunk contestant and could be an uber-athletic shooter. 

Lets say he's going to be a SUPERSTAR! :banana: Hopefully he'll take some heat off Melo!~


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

lol, at least Denver's keeping the thug thing going!

But seriously - Smith has the potential to be a good player, it's a case of putting his talent to good use and getting his attitude sorted out.

Seems to me to be quite similar to DJ - just a long range bomber. Smith has the handle to drive, but tends to just settle for jumpers.
Hell, his fg% is under 40. That's ridiculous.
Bad defender too (or at least, doesn't PLAY good defence)

In Denver he should be open a lot more than in Nawlins though, if Karl puts him in the game with Melo.
Don't see why they'd still resign Johnson, unless that's just for depth at the 2/3.

Wonder if/when Martin gets traded, n what for. Cos Denver's got decent starters at every position.
Camby Nene Melo Patterson Miller

If Elson stays, I say Martin's going for a swingman n some picks.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

different_13 said:


> lol, at least Denver's keeping the thug thing going!
> 
> But seriously - Smith has the potential to be a good player, it's a case of putting his talent to good use and getting his attitude sorted out.
> 
> ...


Elson is as good as gone. According to Karl's comments.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

They traded J.R. Smith pretty much already to Denver

NOH Sends Smith to Denver for Howard Eisley and Two Future Second-Round Picks


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Blazers8 said:


> They traded J.R. Smith pretty much already to Denver
> 
> NOH Sends Smith to Denver for Howard Eisley and Two Future Second-Round Picks


Not NOH, Bulls sending him to Denver...

Deal looks pretty official according to Chicago Tribune and Chicago Daily Herald.


*Denver Sending:* 
2 - 2nd Round picks
Nonguaranteed contract of Howard Eisley

*Chicago Sending: * 
J.R. Smith - 20-year-old 6'6'' shooting guard.

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...bulls,1,2640131.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

Deal being made b/c Bulls signed Adrian Griffin! Had to clear room for him by Dealing JR and then waiving Eisley...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I like JR, and think he got robbed in the dunk contest.

However, is that good of a SG? He has a good upside,and a solid future, but I hope he pans out.

Will Karl play him more than JHodge at this point?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Also, forgot to mention. Now that they get JR, then it's highly possible that we can use the MLE to sign a big man to replace Geico...

We haven't even touched the MLE yet.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Karl is the right guy to coach this kid and make him into a star


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Timmons said:


> Elson is as good as gone. According to Karl's comments.


In that case, when (if) K-Mart gets traded, I say some kinda bigman's coming back. Unless a decent backup is signed with the MLE.

Wonder what Martin's worth it, cos his huge contract's a bit of a downer.
I still think Washington would be a good fit.
Anyone remember my earlier scenario with Hayes, Thomas and... something?
Now that it seems DeShawn Stevenson may be going to Washington, that makes Hayes a luxury..
But with Smith on the roster, maybe Denver doesn't need another SG. Maybe Dermarr Johnson'd do.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Wrong about Elson.

Reports are saying that with JR in the fold Denver may consider matching the Elson deal...

We'll know in 3 days.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

the trade wont go down for at least another week cuz of eisley...

and **** elson! im in shock to hear nuggets fans say they will miss him...wtf???


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> the trade wont go down for at least another week cuz of eisley...
> 
> and **** elson! im in shock to hear nuggets fans say they will miss him...wtf???


what did eisley do to postpone the trade?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> what did eisley do to postpone the trade?


nevermind i heard that wrong.

for the bulls to sign griffin, they have to wait a week until eisley gets booted.

i think thats right


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

in nba2k6 i scored 39 with JR and he got 7 boards while only missing 2 shots

have fun with this guy


----------



## TheBigLead (Jul 16, 2006)

The Bulls are clueless. Or I am. Does anyone really think the Bulls would want PJ Brown? He's old, slow, can't score, and can't rebound. But he's a better contract than Tyson Chanlder (younger, taller, better, more upside), so let's get him!!

And now giving away JR Smith for a bag of skittles is pure lunacy.

The Nuggets just got infinitely better ... and the Bulls are NOT a top 4 team in the East.

www.thebiglead.com


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

TheBigLead said:


> The Bulls are clueless. Or I am. Does anyone really think the Bulls would want PJ Brown? He's old, slow, can't score, and can't rebound. But he's a better contract than Tyson Chanlder (younger, taller, better, more upside), so let's get him!!
> 
> And now giving away JR Smith for a bag of skittles is pure lunacy.
> 
> ...


hmm, the bulls just unloaded Chandlers monster contract (for one hell of an underperformer) for an expiring deal. The hornets drafted both Simmons and Armstrong (who are doing very well in the summer league) so the question in my mind is what in the hell where the hornets thinking. IMO, the bulls got the better deal out of that trade. now shipping out jr smith for 2nd round picks makes no sense.

the bulls moved chandler because they didnt want to none scoring big men (wallace and chandler) on the floor together. thats what happened, and now the hornets have to absorb a huge contract of a player that litterally got pushed around last season. If Chandler doesnt explode... Shinn will when he foots the bill


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

If this trade really goes through, Smith can have a much brighter future in Denver than in Chicago and certainly than in NO...if he plays his cards right. If he can mature emotionally (don't know what the chances of that are) and jump ten feet when Karl tells him to, he's got an automatic and essential spot in the rotation. Anthony's enough of a magnet for the opposition's defensive schemes that Smith would have opportunities to stand around and pop open jumpers that he probably wouldn't have in Chicago and wasn't going to have in the Big Easy. And if his game can mature along with his head so that he becomes a consistent threat to slash as well, then he could emerge as a long-term fixture for Denver. But at worse he'd be an affordable stop-gap for the Nuggets.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I believe in JR Smith. I think he will be awesome in Nugget land. Maybe even be the MIP player next season. Who' know's, but I do think he will be a solid role player if nothing else. Feel a void that the Nuggets have had for some time now at the SG position.

Here's to Hoping this deal does go through! Denver needs it! :cheers:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Ok, it's time for George Karl's Michael Redd project part II

JR Smith should be really happy. George Karl has a good track record of developing wing players. Tim Thomas and Michael Redd were Karl's project. And they turned out great, especially the latter.

One thing JR Smith love to do is to shoot. He's a scorer. Thomas and Redd were the same. Man, I can really see Smith develops into a decent player under Karl. Smith has the potential to be a more athletic version of Michael Redd. So, let's sit back and watch how this project is going to turned out. The only thing missing from the the previous projects (Tim Thomas and Michael Redd) is an on court mentor, Ray Allen.

But, I'm pretty optimitic about Smith.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Interestingly enough, Kiki wanted to draft JR but he was gone before they selected 20th.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

HKF said:


> Interestingly enough, Kiki wanted to draft JR but he was gone before they selected 20th.


I think the Nuggets are just lucky to pick him up for garbage they are giving up. Deal should be completed tomorrow. Smith took his physical for Chicago today (Wed) and will be dealt tomorrow.

I just cut highlights of JR for work...pretty impressive...Hopefully it's N.O and Chicago's mistake.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Timmons said:


> I think the Nuggets are just lucky to pick him up for garbage they are giving up. Deal should be completed tomorrow. Smith took his physical for Chicago today (Wed) and will be dealt tomorrow.
> 
> I just cut highlights of JR for work...pretty impressive...Hopefully it's N.O and Chicago's mistake.


damn we are some lucky mfers


----------

